# Portland, OR?



## LilithsMommy (Feb 6, 2008)

Just wondering if there was anyone in OR?  We'll be moving back up there May 1st.  We'll be in Salem for a little bit (living with my parents until we find a place), then eventually we'll be in the Clackamas area.


----------



## domromer (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi...I'm in Eugene 2 hours south of PDX. I know there are a few Members in Portland and nealpage is representing in Grants Pass. 

Where are you moving from?


----------



## LilithsMommy (Feb 7, 2008)

My brother's down in Eugene now (pre-med at UofO also delivers for Domino's), so I know where it's at.   

We're down in Southern CA...Anaheim for another week then we'll be in Highland/San Bernardino until May.


----------



## moovinfast (Aug 7, 2008)

Awww, I just moved away from Portland. But I'm in Corvallis now. Only about 1.5 hours away.


----------

